
The bread code – basic sourdough - gmalay
https://github.com/hendricius/the-bread-code/blob/master/basics/basic-sour-dough.md
======
DLA
Awesome resource. Also enjoyed the book Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast which has a
super detailed section on making a starter and some excellent breads.

